# pic 25 auto



## fishbum2000 (Jan 20, 2010)

i have recently inherited an old 25 auto and cant figure out how to field strip it.
as best as i can tell it is a pic firearm made in germany and imported through decatur ga can anyone point me to a schematic or tutorial on how to clean this weapon? 
any help would be greatly appriciated


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 20, 2010)

On some of the older small autos the slide comes off by pulling it all the way back and lifting the rear of the slide. Then ease it forward making sure you don't let the spring escape. Anything that you can remove with your fingers can be removed and cleaned. Otherwise hose it down with gun scrubber and then some silicone.


----------



## gordylew (Jan 20, 2010)

post a picture of it.


----------



## Cknerr (Jan 20, 2010)

Like Gordylew said....
Need a bit more info. Are there any manufacturing marks/names, model #, etc.?  Might be able to find a manual if we know what it is.

Chris


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 22, 2010)

will try to post a pic later but im limited
the markings on the side say
"PIC decatur ga. 25 auto
made in Germany"
will try to remove the slide the way you described noydb


----------

